# Free Blue tick /Mountain cur Squirrel dog pups.



## Big Eights (Nov 21, 2012)

I have two females, they were born memorial day. Thier mother is the blue tick and a very good tree dog. They hunt good with her but not treeing yet. They have had all shots and worming. Im in the Bartow county/Cartersville area. 770-605-7174


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 27, 2012)

Wish you were closer to Milledgeville, my kids would love them. No way I could make the trek to Bartow.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you still have them


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2013)

Big Eights said:


> I have two females, they were born memorial day. Thier mother is the blue tick and a very good tree dog. They hunt good with her but not treeing yet. They have had all shots and worming. Im in the Bartow county/Cartersville area. 770-605-7174



I'm interested! Do you still have them? Any pictures?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe crackers don't make good dog adopters.


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 5, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Maybe crackers don't make good dog adopters.



Haha! Yeah quite possibly. They are too busy breeding to adopt!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 7, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Maybe crackers don't make good dog adopters.


Sure looks thataway!


SonyaS said:


> Haha! Yeah quite possibly. They are too busy breeding to adopt!


I'm well past the breeding age!

I sure  want one of these pups - maybe both.One would be a good prize for the winner of the bb gun contest at the youth squirrel hunt,and hopefully the other would make a good dog for me.


----------

